# Heavy Metal Thunder Mouse (kickstarting October!)



## ShorelessSkies (Jul 25, 2017)

Kickstarting in October, I'm proud to officially announce *Heavy Metal Thunder Mouse*! A Fate RPG of mice and their motorcycle clubs. The final book will include complete background, concise Fate rules of play, helpful GM tips, random tables, everything you need for motorcycle action. More info and teaser images (by the illustrious Jacob Hunt) coming soon!﻿


Please consider following me on the socials, or subscribing to the newsletter, if you're interested! This can all be found at http://ShorelessSkies.com

Thanks!
_*[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)]
[/COLOR]







*_


----------



## Wet Ink Games (Jul 25, 2017)

Pretty stoked about this.


----------

